# HOELSCHER ACCUMULATORS



## Hoelscher Doc (Feb 21, 2014)

I would like to here some comments on the Hoelscher small bale Accumulator


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What do you want to know about them? Black later ones better than early reds ones. Push arm kits needed on any good size baler to help stop breaking bales. Short bales you can run it as a 15 bale unit. Long bales its a 10 bale unit. try not to dump while turning. Be careful around the hydraulics a few folks have been injured, one guy lost an arm on one I believe. They work better with a consistent bale length for sure too.

GLnause apparently sell a widener kit to make it hold 6 bales wide instead of 5 bales but I have no idea on price.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been running a red Hoelscher for past four years. Once you get the bale length dialed in works like its suppose to. Replaced the push over arm, had my son fabricate a new one. Cost of a new push over arm was around $700, $200 for son to do it. When I bought the accumulator from original owner he had welds on the underside of push over arm where it would hit the side. Been beat to death. Talked to Darrel Hoelscher (excellent support, very personable), he mention to slow it down. I insalled an adjustable whatchamacallit valve. Sometimes the accumulator would dump 8 bales instead of 10, not very often (minor annoyance). Slowzuki right about dumping on a turn, makes you wanna say bad things. About the only thing you can do here is suckitup. My hay help (me, myself and I) takes care of those problems. Ditto on the hydraulics...don't get off the tractor without disengaging. First year was a lesson for me...darn near broke my arm.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

For the dumping while turning there is a similar dolly type accumulator I saw that handles that in an interesting way.

It tows what almost looks like a drag type accumulator without the gates or dividers, just the back gate. On the straight it just lets bales got through after tightening the pack. In turns you can hold the bales 10-20 feet so they are released straight. Can also hold packs to get them off the headlands.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

We have the red. The key is uniform bales which has to do with ground speed and windrow uniformity. You raker can make or break you. Dumping on a corner is not a problem as long as you play heads up. Simply push the hydraulic lever in push after it puts the last two on the table. Make the turn and put the lever back into operation. The push arm you want to maintian a slow even motion. Not creepy and not throwing them across the table. Your baler should keep even beats ... a large plugs can be a problem. There are other threads on accumulators in Hay Talk.


----------



## beefguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Been there done that. If my baler could bale at 5 mph, I needed to go 3 mph. Talked with Darrel 6 plus years ago. He claimed no problem. I beg to differ. Around here they are OBSOLETE since Kenny Kuhn built his. Call Kenny @ 440 693 4096. Ask him about one of the first machines he sold to the farmer in NE Illinois.I am that fellow. Easy to switch from baler to baler. It isn't married to the baler. around here the Hoelscher is worth a little more than scrap price.


----------

